# Cuttle Fish



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking for some cuttle fish baby or eggs.Anyone have any babies or eggs ?
Any store that can bring it in?Anyone keeping cuttle fish?
Thanks


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I believe Corpusse is the resident cuttlefish expert. Not sure if he is still keeping them but he would know where to get the eggs. SUM did bring them in from time to time, you could trying calling Ken as well.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Big.S .Will try Sum.Hope Corpuse will replied .


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

First of all, are you prepared to spend hundreds to feed them every 2 weeks? If the answer is no forget about it. I no longer keep them, but I have kept them a couple of times from eggs to end of life, which sadly comes quicker then you will want.

They will not survive without live mysids. You will also need some sort of medium sized live food such as shore shrimp THEN you can transition them to frozen for the last few months.

NAFB gets the eggs, it's the same supplier as yumas. R20 has had them before, AK too I think. They aren't that hard to get but it's seasonal. Just remember the price of the eggs is trivial compared to the live food cost. Once I was offered free eggs because I have raised them before and I told the guy even if he gave me the eggs and $300 I'd still have to turn him down. The problem really is shipping overnight to Canada that's expensive and of course the low dollar. I used to get lab grade mysids from florida. I tried wild caught once to save money but it was a disaster.

You can check out TONMO.com for everything there is about keeping cephalopods. After 2 rounds of the cuttles, I kept a couple of Octopus Brieaurs, but for now I just have plain old Garden Eels in my species tank.

Here are some youtube videos I made











They are not impossible to keep, just expensive and short lived.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info Corpussse .When is the season for Yuma and the eggs ?Can you list the place you got the live mysis please.I still want to try to keep them after seeing the baby hatched at Ripleys 3 weeks ago.I have to try it .I am not in a rush .Thanks Again .


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

simba said:


> Thanks for the info Corpussse .When is the season for Yuma and the eggs ?Can you list the place you got the live mysis please.I still want to try to keep them after seeing the baby hatched at Ripleys 3 weeks ago.I have to try it .I am not in a rush .Thanks Again .


I believe it's coming up soon but again I'm going back 4 or 5 or more years. Back then all corals were still $40 at NAFB. I'm sure if you ask around someone can get you a clutch of eggs. They have probably 80-90% hatch ratio. You can even see the babies inside the eggs near the end. I have no idea how it works at ripleys but I doubt they keep all the eggs maybe they could hook you up?

You have about 2-3 days to get live food after they hatch depending on how early they hatch. Sometimes the yolk sac is still attached but it's common to take a few days before they start eating. I ordered the mysids through http://reedmariculture.com/ however they actually come from a lab. The water is very clean, they're all the same age. I never tried to verify the counts though 

You need a tank for them, bigger is better but 10-20g is more then enough. They are VERY cannibalistic. You need to feed them baby brine. They would probably eat the regular adult brine you can get at big al's too but baby brine is super easy to hatch. You can not however just feed the cuttles brine. They do not get enough nutrition. This has been done by people on tonmo before. I highly encourage you to try keeping them. They are a relatively short term project that is very rewarding. Just understand there are high costs associated with them even by marine fish standards.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I order Rotifer from Reed a few times a year .I do understand the shipping cost .I try to look past that.I keep on bugging Reed and wish them were in Toronto.You know what one of the lady there have told me secretly they are building a distrbution centre in Toronto where you can actually go in to buy all there live feed. and there product.I ask her many times she said YEs it true.It will be sometime in the fall this year or late .I am still shock that they are openning a facilityi n Toronto.I rise clown fry and among other things like cleaner fry peppermint shrimp baby seashorse and so on.This would be fantastic.Its too early .so hope what she told me is true.Also with Ripleys open in toronto they buy a lot from Reed so it make sense to open in Toronto
I will ask her again when I order Rotifer from her and post it.Thanks


----------

